# how long to reheat items in oven tomorrow?



## jcais

beginner here

I've made two casseroles and the recipes say I can reheat the dishes in the oven tomorrow but they dont say what temp and how long.

does anyone know what the standard time is?


----------



## jcais

*nevermind your nonhelp i just found it.*

When You Reheat Food
Heat cooked, commercially vacuum-sealed, ready-to-eat foods, such as hams and roasts, to 140 °F.
Foods that have been cooked ahead and cooled should be reheated to at least 165 °F.
Reheat leftovers thoroughly to at least 165 °F. Reheat sauces, soups, and gravies to a boil.
On Stove Top-Place food in pan and heat thoroughly. The food should reach at least 165 °F on a food thermometer when done.
In Oven-Place food in oven set no lower than 325 °F. Use a food thermometer to check the internal temperature of the food.
In Microwave-Stir, cover, and rotate fully cooked food for even heating. Allow standing time. Heat food until it reaches at least 165 °F throughout.


----------



## Psiguyy

I generally reheat with the conventional oven set at 350 degrees for approximately 30 minutes, depending on the item, thickness, size, and what temperature it's starting at.  

If it's cold and/or fairly thick, I should think a minimum of 45 minutes.


----------



## marmalady

Bring the food that you're reheating to room temp by letting it sit out for an hour or so before you reheat it.  You also want to be careful about placing ice-cold casserole dishes in the hot oven - I've had a disaster or two with this!  (Course they were old, cheapie dishes and in my much younger days!)


----------



## Psiguyy

marmalady said:
			
		

> Bring the food that you're reheating to room temp by letting it sit out for an hour or so before you reheat it.  You also want to be careful about placing ice-cold casserole dishes in the hot oven - I've had a disaster or two with this!  (Course they were old, cheapie dishes and in my much younger days!)



Good advice, marmalady.  Glassware eventually cracks under the stress of the oven.  That's why I tend to use stainless steel and aluminum pans these days.  

I heard glass sometimes doesn't just crack, they explode.


----------



## cats

I always reheat leftovers in the microwave. Just put foods in a "safe" plate/bowl, cover and nuke. Nothing dries out this way and it's also faster. I, too, take items out of fridge a while before planning to reheat to help bring the temp. down. I don't worry about the heated temp. too much, just taste test for heat, especially the center area, and stir if needed and nuke again if still not hot enough. I think reheating in the oven dries the foods out too much, and also takes much longer. When my husband worked and most often got home late for dinner after the kids and I ate, I always had to reheat his food in the oven. Finally, we got a microwave and that was just like heaven, as his food stayed fresh tasting, heated quickly, and as a great bonus for me, I could have all the dinner dishes done with just his plate fixed for reheating and loading in the dishwasher after he was done. Can't imaging what I would do without the microwave now.


----------

